# An inspirational Cockatiel



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

So I was trolling youtube today, and video after video, somehow I found this. The title of this video describes it better than I ever could. I cried , and then my faith in humanity was restored because of this wonderful woman that never gave up. I'll let you guys watch this. It may be a little hard to read at first, but keep watching. It's so inspiring to read about this tiel's journey, and what she went through. Truly amazing the will and trust that these birds hold for us.






I hope this has inspired all of you and regains your faith in humanity when there are so many evils out there. This really shines through it all, and make all that evil go away. Birds will do that for you!!!


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

WOW. what a touching story that is. I started to cry myself watching it! what an inspiration!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very heartwarming story for sure...


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

I thought so too!!! Believe it or not, I hadn't even started out watch bird vids at all. But you know how youtube is, one video leads to another and so on. I actually started out watching prank videos and somehow managed to get to another bird video, and so it started. I eventually watched a few Dr. Ross Perry vids before I saw this in the suggestions on the side.

Glad you liked it!!!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I cried while watching the video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

So did I, but her story was well worth the tears!


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

Such a heartwarming video! It's amazing how strong these little birds can be!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't mind shedding a tear for such a happy ending to the story. 
Thank's for sharing.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a beautiful story! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How beautiful. It really made me happy to see the ending  
Thanks for sharing!


----------

